# MCR Skyline



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

lovely car. might have been able to put all the pics in the one post though.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

are those my pictures?! wtf?!

where did you get this?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i saw the same pics on some website, hiper something dot com.
I like these better ( posted above ) - lol
you should be happy someone is trying to credit for your work.
He never said it was his work, but he at least should have mentioned where
he got the images from.

Yukio-nice avatar.
Once a GTR owner, always a GTR owner, even if you sell it.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

hyrev said:


> i saw the same pics on some website, hiper something dot com.
> I like these better ( posted above ) - lol
> *you should be happy someone is trying to credit for your work.*
> He never said it was his work, but he at least should have mentioned where
> ...


I don't see the topic starter giving anybody any credit.


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

hyrev why dont you read my signature too since you can figure out what my avatar looks like?

no i will not be happy that someone else's is taking credit for my work, like what happened to the last car show that we setup and someone else's taking credit for it. f that. maybe youre happy with it but i am not.


----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)

hello all , i am a new member in this forum, i come from Belgium (sorry for my english) and i've post this pics because i love the Nissan Skylines, sorry if i have repost or take pics from other persons but i dont like to hear some negative things about that..  




> yUkz2daIZZO are those my pictures?! wtf?!
> 
> where did you get this?


i'm sorry man but don't be negative, if it's your pics and your car.. you should be happy that i post this i make advertising for your site


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

but thats the thing the site's address was cut off.


----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)

okay wait..


----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)

how can i modify the first pic in this site ?


----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Skyline Powas









Yukio's









striking resemblance

Was that done intentional? I think so. Not cool, not cool @ all.
I bet you plagerize at school too. I should save some judgment, perhaps you got from someone like that, all cropped up. And these were your first posts?
Sorry about getting all heated up like this, i think there are quite a few people who would agree with me too.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hyrev
> i saw the same pics on some website, hiper something dot com.
> I like these better ( posted above ) - lol
> ...


oops- i meant "Take Credit" for your work. I was just being sarcastic, me and Yukio are buds.

Skyline Powa- perhaps you should remove the pics you altered and put the originals- untouched and give credit where credit is due


----------



## skyline_powa (Mar 20, 2006)

yes okay, but sorry for this i remove this pics and i post the original but someone can leave this pics because i dont find how can i leave this , i am new here..


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

At least say that the pics were taken by Robert Kawasaki. Come on man, this guy takes great pics, give him some kind of shout out.

I got your back Rob


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

OH MY GOD I THINK THIS CAR SHOULD BE PLACED IN A GLASS BOX AND SHOULD JUST LOOK AT IT!!!! BEAUTIFUL BIT OF KIT


----------

